# Ludde (almost 12 weeks)



## Heidi Cecilie (Aug 1, 2010)

Had a little photo session today. Here are some of the pictures


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

wow hes sooooooooo cute


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

omg.. the chocolate is so dark I dont think it will fade x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

what a poser. he looks like he loves the cammera. what a handsom boy


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Love the last photo, where his ears look windswept. He is adorable.


----------



## connie (Oct 4, 2010)

What a little sweetheart! I love the marking on his chest.


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

Aww, what a little ham! lol He is so adorable!! I love the photos!


----------

